# Linux Drivers for SGS4G?



## neocorteqz (Jul 23, 2011)

I am currently using ubuntu/kubuntu x86_64. And know there is windows drivers, is there currently a linux driver for the SGS4g?


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

You dont need drivers for linux.


----------



## 1madfitter (Jun 9, 2011)

@krylon360 I tether via usb tether on ubuntu 11.04. I edited 99.android rules and still can't get ubuntu to recognize the device for networking, and can only pick up adb if I sudo every command. Any ideas? Would be appreciative.

Sent from one badass SGS4g


----------



## neocorteqz (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks krylon. 
So im guessing I have to use adb shell for everything?

Guess I better brush up my reading on how to's. Lol

Thanks again.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S 4g running ICBINB ROM using RootzWiki Forums free


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

ive never had to mess with the 99.android rules
type the following in terminal
mkdir bin
touch .bashrc
ln -s /path/to/your/platform-tools/* /path/to/bin/

This will symlink everything in your platform-tools dir to your bin

all I ever have to do now is type adb


----------



## 1madfitter (Jun 9, 2011)

You da man


----------



## neocorteqz (Jul 23, 2011)

"krylon360 said:


> ive never had to mess with the 99.android rules
> type the following in terminal
> mkdir bin
> touch .bashrc
> ...


Thanks for the tip.
One question, is this in the android-sdk-linux? I only extracted the the sdk and did all the "installations" in the folder i downloaded it to.

thanks again.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S 4g running ICBINB ROM using RootzWiki Forums free


----------



## fbis251 (Jun 26, 2011)

neocorteqz said:


> Thanks for the tip.
> One question, is this in the android-sdk-linux? I only extracted the the sdk and did all the "installations" in the folder i downloaded it to.
> 
> thanks again.
> ...


Yup, just look for the platform-tools directory inside wherever you have the SDK installed.


----------



## neocorteqz (Jul 23, 2011)

Ty. Now I'm just trying to add that path to the PATH variable, but that's for another day. lol


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

you dont need to.
when you do 
touch .bashrc 
and mkdir ~/bin

Anything you put into the bin dir is in your PATH.

Linux looks for .bashrc with ~/bin before looking for the PATH. if it cant find it, then it just looks at PATH.


----------

